# 6430 JD won't turn and loader won't raise in idle.



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

My 6430 steering locked up and loader won't raise. In full throttle it will. Yesterday when bailing it started getting hard to turn. I figured it was low on oil and almost time to stop so I let is sit overnight. Today it was a little low so put some in. Still nothing. Full throttle with bailer PTO going and accumulator engaged it would no turn.

A friend thinks it is the Stroke Control Valve one the back of the tractor next to the side of the hydraulic pump. I cannot find it in the parts online.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My knowledge of newer JD tractors since the mid-90's is very limited, According to Tractordata 6430 could have 2 different type hyd systems that's my understanding function differently. I'll recommend changing hyd filter & checking/cleaning suction screen.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

gradyjohn
What's your tractor's serial # range? I may be overlooking a pump but I only locate 1 main hyd pump(AL166639 ) for 6430. If filter & screen are not clogged I'll suspect hyd regulator valve(key 7) as at fault.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

You should hook up some gauges so you can see what pressure is doing. On my 6400, not sure if the hydraulics are the same, it had an internal crack inside the rockershaft valve that dumped the pressure back to the tank but after hooking up gauges on the priority valve the loader had 1200 lbs pressure but the steering had 2900. The pressure to the steering didn't go through the broken valve and still had full pressure as did the remotes. Maybe you have a problem with the priority valve? How do the remotes seem to work? In the pic that Jim sent that valve has the adjustment screws for the pressure, maybe backed off over time?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

My 6430 had just tripped a little past 1000 hours. It is time for oil changes. It recommends changing oil and fuel filters. Unfortunately the dealer does not have one of the hydraulic filters and it won't be in until Friday.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Make sure you take out the suction screen while you're at it. My book recommends hydraulic oil and filters at 750 hours.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

This is likely a pfc closed centre model from the symptoms - I’m not a JD guy but I’ve read there is a trick to reset the stroke control on the pump when they do that. Have seen posts on Agtalk about it.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> This is likely a pfc closed centre model from the symptoms - I’m not a JD guy but I’ve read there is a trick to reset the stroke control on the pump when they do that. Have seen posts on Agtalk about it.


Tried to get on Agtalk but taking a long time to register.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Read some more and your tractor should be newer with ccls pump control - I missed TXJim post. Its likely related to the stroke control valve he posted, that's modern equivalent of destroking.

Older JD's had a bolt or something you could force the stroke control valve to move without taking it apart, this could free it up if sticking. I can't find mention of that in the 6430's. If the pump sticks the other way in a displaced position, you will have steering but it will cook the oil in shut order pumping it through the relief valve.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> gradyjohn
> What's your tractor's serial # range? I may be overlooking a pump but I only locate 1 main hyd pump(AL166639 ) for 6430. If filter & screen are not clogged I'll suspect hyd regulator valve(key 7) as at fault.


TX Jim
ID Number 1L06430XCBH671728 
Changed engine oil and filter, Changed hydraulic oil and filters and cleaned screen(wasn't clogged).


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Check to be sure charge pomp valve(key 18)isn't stuck open.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/57054/referrer/navigation/pgId/377024834


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> My knowledge of newer JD tractors since the mid-90's is very limited, According to Tractordata 6430 could have 2 different type hyd systems that's my understanding function differently. I'll recommend changing hyd filter & checking/cleaning suction screen.


Tx Jim
The final analysis was the pump. Since I bought it with 785 hours I doubted any oils had been changed. The dealer service dept. and the mechanic have never seen anything like this. All the test did not relate to the pump. See attached a picture of the culprit. I will be tearing this apart sometime. They do not know what caused this.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What is the white material around pump shaft? Back up washer maybe? How many hrs have you put on this tractor?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

The tractor has a little over 1000 hours. I bought it @ 785 hours. The white material is a seal on the shaft bearing. The tractor is a 2012. Nobody understands why this happened. Richard (the tech) said it has been going on for a while. Maybe the guy that sold it to me knew? Knowing what I know now I paid too much and question the character of the person who sold it.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

gradyjohn said:


> The tractor has a little over 1000 hours. I bought it @ 785 hours. The white material is a seal on the shaft bearing. The tractor is a 2012. Nobody understands why this happened. Richard (the tech) said it has been going on for a while. Maybe the guy that sold it to me knew? Knowing what I know now I paid too much and question the character of the person who sold it.


Here we are in '22 and it looks like we might get a last cut in Texas. I just sold my JD6430 for more than I paid for it +repairs + new 4 rib front tires and I have some left over to get a few meals a "Whataburger". After the debacle @ 1000 hours I was thinking there might be more to come.  Happy Camper!


----------

